
San Francisco Parking App Refuses Shut-Down Order - jamesbritt
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/san-francisco-parking-app-refuses-shut-order-24335049
======
Torgo
>Dobrowolny said MonkeyParking doesn't sell parking spots, but convenience.

>Herrera spokesman Matt Dorsey described MonkeyParking's statements as "verbal
gymnastics." "It's like a prostitute saying she's not selling sex — she's only
selling information about her willingness to have sex with you," Dorsey said
in a written statement.

Unless something has changed since the last time I was in San Fransisco, the
backpages of just about every alt-weekly are loaded with ads for people
technically only selling "escorting." A couple hundred feet from my hotel was
a bathhouse that technically only sold massages. There was an awful lot of
businesses that technically were only selling "glassware" and not recreational
drug paraphernilia.

------
err4nt
And who exactly, is preventing the city from building a better mousetrap and
making a more convenient app for the same thing? That's a win/win/win!

------
bjchrist
Yes, it's a work-around, but it totally makes sense, at least until the city
comes up with a better solution for the parking issues in the city.

~~~
valdiorn
No, this app is predatory and profiteering of tax payer owned property.

People using that app are a bunch of highwaymen trying to extort a "bridge
toll", if you ask me.

